# Single cab setup?



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

I want to run 1 shallow mount sub in my regular cab 88 f150. Something that will fit behind the bench seat in a wedge box. I have a 1000.1bd rockford fosgate power amp. What is a good shallow sub that would work well with my amp?


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

I HAVE 3 12IN SHOLLOW MOUNT KICKERS CVT ON MY 98 CHEVY REG CAB


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Sep 15 2009, 08:04 PM~15093827
> *I want to run 1 shallow mount sub in my regular cab 88 f150. Something that will fit behind the bench seat in a wedge box. I have a 1000.1bd rockford fosgate power amp. What is a good shallow sub that would work well with my amp?
> *


you could get away with using conventional subwoofers. but if your set on shallows, then memphis s-class or the re audio thins(dont know the model name). or you can wait for the stereo integrity bm's.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

diamond audio hex are sick. made with the best components. i have one 12 in a gmc but will be installing four 10's in my 68 f350 crewcab. check out this review. i also recommend getting demo's first. shallows are not the same as conventional woofers. i am pushing appx 280 watts, and i am very happy with my DA hex 12. the buckets i installed sit farther back than my bench did, the sub did fit behind my bench seat.

http://www.talkaudio.co.uk/index.php?optio...d=456&Itemid=54

your amp is rated 500x1 @ 4ohms, [email protected], [email protected] the DA HEX are a single 4 ohm sub. wire two 12's parallel to achieve the 750 watt rating. these subs handle 250 but are well underrated. keep the gain around 80% and you will have very tight bass. i would assume you don't want a ported box as these are designed for sealed applications.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

one dc 12 xl will work in the box depth around 8 inches vent from side..or ia or fi make good .u only need one woofer..


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

i will be putting a 12" L7 4ohm DVC in my 92 f150


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks for the info. not sure what im going to do yet tho


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Sep 20 2009, 07:01 AM~15131851
> *i will be putting a 12" L7 4ohm DVC in my 92 f150
> *


good luck with that one. you're going to have the magnet touching the back of the box? i can't see this sub fitting. maybe if you put the seat all the way forward....maybe


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Since you already have a rockford amp, you may also consider running a matching sub....

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/pr...en_US&p_status=


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Sep 21 2009, 12:18 AM~15137926
> *good luck with that one. you're going to have the magnet touching the back of the box? i can't see this sub fitting. maybe if you put the seat all the way forward....maybe
> *


goin on the floor on the hump  ... cant fit anything behind my seat


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Sep 21 2009, 07:57 AM~15139814
> *goin on the floor on the hump  ... cant fit anything behind my seat
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: That just says break into my truck and take my sub please!!!! not to mention it probably sounds like shit!!!! those kickers are meant to be in ported boxes.


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Sep 21 2009, 05:36 PM~15143755
> *:thumbsdown:   That just says break into my truck and take my sub please!!!!  not to mention it probably sounds like shit!!!!  those kickers are meant to be in ported boxes.
> *


sounds good and my subs not gonna get stolen, its fastly secured

and its in this


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Sep 21 2009, 06:57 AM~15139814
> *goin on the floor on the hump  ... cant fit anything behind my seat
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Sep 21 2009, 09:57 AM~15139814
> *goin on the floor on the hump  ... cant fit anything behind my seat
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: .....................WALKS AWAY SHAKING HIS HEAD....... :uh:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 21 2009, 02:24 AM~15138463
> *Since you already have a rockford amp, you may also consider running a matching sub....
> 
> http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/pr...en_US&p_status=
> *


why


----------



## scrapinranger (Nov 8, 2005)

The new mtx t65 is supposed to have the full excursion of a standard sub with out bottoming out.


----------

